# What do you drive?



## Dallas Gold

Tomorrow morning we are taking delivery of our brand new, fresh off the boat, 2014 Infiniti Q50 hybrid, 4 seat sedan. It won't fit a crate, but it will fit 2 goldens using usak9outfitters.com seat belt harnesses! I'm looking forward to driving an efficient and high fuel economy vehicle again, though I'll probably start cursing the big land yachts on the roads. We got rid of a 1996 Pathfinder, which was the hubby's airport car. He inherits my 2004 Infiniti FX 35 that never gave me any issues. No crates in there, just seat belt harnesses. Then there is the hubby's mid life crisis car- Nissan Z350 2 seater convertible. No crate in their either but one dog fits in the front seat!


----------



## OutWest

I drive a Kia Sorento (mid-size SUV). I got it so I could have room for dogs in the cargo area, a back seat for passengers (without dog dirt on it!), and a heavier car for my DD to drive. One criteria was that two car-sized crates fit into the cargo area--haven't bought them yet, but they are on the list.


----------



## Doug

We drive a Holden Commodore sedan which was sold in the US as a Pontiac G8 
We tried the SUV option but found that it was too hard for the furkids to jump into and the ramps scratched the paint work


----------



## Megora

I still drive a Taurus. Nearly identical to the Taurus I had before.  

I was thinking about renting an Escape Hybrid next week when I have to drive about 100 miles to a dog show... <- My parents drove one on the way down through OH and into Kentucky, and loved the gas mileage.

ETA - I just saw the rest of your questions. The reason why I got another Taurus is it's a full sized sedan and there is enough comfortable room for both dogs, as well as maybe 1-2 extra people. I don't crate the dogs in the car, so that's never been an issue. On the way home from dog class on a late night, generally one of the dogs is sprawled full length across the back seat and the other is curled up sleeping in the front seat. And you have all that size + the car low enough to the ground so I don't have problem getting in and out myself (bad knees and hips) and my dogs have a short distance to hop in and out. And, basically - my trunk is the best thing ever. I have a horse trunk full of horse stuff back there, dog crate, dog jumps, training bag, and various other stuff that I like keeping on hand but don't want in the actual car (emergency supplies, books... when I go hiking, I generally lock my purse in my trunk, so on).


----------



## Lennap

I drive a trailblazer, love it - but I've never crated Remy in the car. He gets the whole back seat to himself, although he is most happy to share it with his friends.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I drove a Prius until recently and it served me well. With the seats down, I was able to put in Molly's 36 inch crate where the seats were and still have the entire trunk cargo space available. Forty-six miles per gallon was its lifetime average.. I miss that thing! It just so happened that my BF's brother wanted a more fuel efficient car and we needed a dog car so we decided to swap for his Honda CR-V. It's a 2005 model so it has more ground clearance and cargo space than the newer models. I bought a step stool for Molly so she won't hurt her elbows jumping out. I needed AWD and higher clearance for the off-road driving I do for field training. Not looking forward to the muddy winter. The CR-V can fit two crates with the rear seats removed, although a new car may be in the future before a second puppy comes. It was just a quick and temporary solution before the rain starts. I did not want to get stuck in the mud or stop training all winter. Otherwise, no way would I have wanted to trade the Prius!


----------



## Frankie's Mommy

I have one golden who is 5 months about 45lbs and fits great in the front seat or in the back seat of my two door Honda civic si! I use the doggie seat belt for him when he sits in the front!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy

I drive a 2011 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel "Longhorn". Great truck, and it's a crew cab, so there's plenty of room for crates. Unfortunately, in planning our west coast trip last fall, I felt sorry at the thought of Toby spending long driving days inside his pet porter, so I let him have the back seat with just a seat belt harness. Result? He now resists traveling in the pet porter even for short trips. :doh:


----------



## dborgers

We drive a Rolls Royce and Ferrari

... though they're disguised with Romulan Cloaking Devices (Star Trek) as a Volvo sedan and Volvo wagon to prevent theft


----------



## gmammad

I drive a 2010 Ford Fusion, Cooper sit's, lay's moves around in the back seat just fine, it's sporty looking with 4 doors, I do miss my Mustang GT, but with a grandchild it sure is easier with 4 doors!


----------



## Bentleysmom

We drive a 2013 HamsterMobile (Kia Soul) Dogs don't even fit in the back so they have to sit on the back seat. DH loves the car but I do not recommend it for dogs.


----------



## ShadowGolden

2002 Nissan Pathfinder. When Shadow was small, he rode in his crate (which fit with the backseats down flat). Now he's belted in on the backseat with a hammock that covers the entire backseat.


----------



## lhowemt

We have what we call the BRK- the Big red kennel. It's a full size 1 ton 4x4 ford van. The rear and one side seat is removed and an elevated bed platform is in the back. It's awesome for the dogs, they have so many choices of where to be (on the deck, the back seat, the floor, my lap....). We could fit many crates in there if we wanted to. Around town and commuting it's a rav4- awesome for dogs and fits crates.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca

I drive a 2006 Honda Element. Fits 1 large crate plus lots of gear. I haven't tried to fit another crate inside, but it probably would work. Lots of room....my dog likes to be in a crate when traveling. Not horrible gas mileage...about 24 on the highway. I got the AWD model just in case California gets rain. LOL


----------



## Ljilly28

I drive a Volvo X Country, but I need to look into a van to hold more dogs and equipment.


----------



## SheetsSM

Bentleysmom said:


> We drive a 2013 HamsterMobile (Kia Soul) Dogs don't even fit in the back so they have to sit on the back seat. DH loves the car but I do not recommend it for dogs.


Back in the states I have a 4x4 Chevy Tahoe bought just so my two can ride in comfort. Here in Korea I am driving a Daewoo Matiz which makes the Kia Soul look like a large luxury SUV. In fact, I so wish I had shipped a new one over from the US when I moved here--it's my favorite car right now. My goldens arrive in October & I can't imagine how we're going to look driving around in the clown car.


----------



## Mayve

We have a trailblazer and an Impala....both are roomy and comfortable. My first concern is can I travel to Texas is it. My parents winter in Mission, BIL in Austin and sister in Lefors! The rest of my family is spread out between Madison Wi, St.Cloud Mn and Memphis. With my herniated disk I must be comfortable to travel those distances. We have taken the TB that far a few times, not the Impala yet....its pretty new! Sage rides comfortably in both. She just lays down in the backseat and when we stop will sit up to check out the scenery. Love both vehicles.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bentleysmom said:


> We drive a 2013 HamsterMobile (Kia Soul) Dogs don't even fit in the back so they have to sit on the back seat. DH loves the car but I do not recommend it for dogs.


Yay! I've been waiting for this picture-Ky and Bentley sure look happy!

They don't seem to mind they are sitting on the back seat.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

2013 Subaru Forester here. Absolutely love it. Thor would fit fine in the back when fully grown but right now he rides in the back sit with a sit belt harness. The 2014 model, already out, has significantly better gas mileage if anyone is considering a purchase.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

thorbreafortuna said:


> 2013 Subaru Forester here. Absolutely love it. Thor would fit fine in the back when fully grown but right now he rides in the back sit with a sit belt harness. The 2014 model, already out, has significantly better gas mileage if anyone is considering a purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The Subaru Forester is definitely on my short list.. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Karen519

*Corolla*

I drive a 1999 Toyota Corolla and Tucker and Tonka can lay comfortably on the back seat!!


----------



## doglvr00

Jamm you have excellent taste in cars.  I have the 2011 version of your Escape (in black even), It is an great vehicle for transporting dogs and people. I'm very glad I bought mine.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Here's what we really like to drive but it does have it's limitations....

But when there's no water  I've got a ford expedition with a full time crate large enough for two full sized dogs and all my gear.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Bentleysmom

SheetsSM said:


> Back in the states I have a 4x4 Chevy Tahoe bought just so my two can ride in comfort. Here in Korea I am driving a Daewoo Matiz which makes the Kia Soul look like a large luxury SUV. In fact, I so wish I had shipped a new one over from the US when I moved here--it's my favorite car right now. My goldens arrive in October & I can't imagine how we're going to look driving around in the clown car.


I just had to google it to get a visual, you're right. The clown car does make the HamsterMobile look huge  I can't wait to see pics of the pups in that thing LOL
(for those that don't know either, 1st pic is HamsterMobile (Kia Soul) 2nd pic is Clown Car (Daewoo Matiz)


----------



## GoldenCamper

lhowemt said:


> We have what we call the BRK- the Big red kennel. It's a full size 1 ton 4x4 ford van. The rear and one side seat is removed and an elevated bed platform is in the back. It's awesome for the dogs, they have so many choices of where to be (on the deck, the back seat, the floor, my lap....). We could fit many crates in there if we wanted to.


We think alike  Have done the exact same thing to the full sized vans I have owned, they make a great camper that way. Still have my 3/4 ton 1985 Dodge. 










Currently daily driver a 2005 Ford Focus 5spd ZXW wagon, 3x better mpg. Surprising amount of room in the little thing.


----------



## AmbikaGR

My EVERYTHING car is a 2007 Honda Element. Am not inclined to switch especially since they are no longer being made. I put in a platform so I keep 2 crates in it at all times plus a ton of equipment. Did need to take out the second row seats but not an issue as kids are all grown. I have a third crate that I can fit between the front seats and the crates when I nee to transport 3 dogs at a time. Have had it 6 years and have 112,000 miles on it. And of course I needed to Dog it up a little.


----------



## Thalie

I drive a Kia Rondo which can take a 36 inches crate and we also have a Dodge Caravan which can take 3 crates (two 32 & one 36) with all the seats removed if absolutely needed. The girls are always crated when in the car. We use a ramp with the two older ones and I still boot Col up and lift her down (we have been practicing a bit with the ramp because I will not be able to lift her forever, lol).


----------



## OutWest

AmbikaGR said:


> My EVERYTHING car is a 2007 Honda Element. Am not inclined to switch especially since they are no longer being made. I put in a platform so I keep 2 crates in it at all times plus a ton of equipment. Did need to take out the second row seats but not an issue as kids are all grown. I have a third crate that I can fit between the front seats and the crates when I nee to transport 3 dogs at a time. Have had it 6 years and have 112,000 miles on it. And of course I needed to Dog it up a little.


How did you get the platform made for the cargo area? I would love to have something like that.


----------



## AmbikaGR

OutWest said:


> How did you get the platform made for the cargo area? I would love to have something like that.



Bought the lumber and materials at Home Depot and built it.


----------



## goldenca

AmbikaGR said:


> My EVERYTHING car is a 2007 Honda Element. Am not inclined to switch especially since they are no longer being made. I put in a platform so I keep 2 crates in it at all times plus a ton of equipment. Did need to take out the second row seats but not an issue as kids are all grown. I have a third crate that I can fit between the front seats and the crates when I nee to transport 3 dogs at a time. Have had it 6 years and have 112,000 miles on it. And of course I needed to Dog it up a little.


Cool. I want to build a platform for my Element, too. Do you have the dimensions?


----------



## caseypooh

I just bought a 2013 forester and love it! I had a civic with close to 200k miles on it and hardly any problems. I switched to the forester for room and I love the visibility. You can really see out of it


----------



## Door

I am on a waiting list for a puppy and I am thinking of either the Forester or a Dodge
Caravan or Chrysler Town & Country.


----------



## KeaColorado

When we moved to CO, it seemed like we were the only people not driving a subaru...so we got a subaru. Jumped right on that 'ole bandwagon. My father almost disowned me. It's an '08 outback and we love it. We can fit the crate (2 with back seats down) and all of our gear in the cargo box for fun mountain adventures.


----------



## Max's Dad

We have a 2012 Honda Odyssey Van. It works great for Max. We have a hammock set up between the back seat and the back of the front seats. With the wide door sill, he can jump up onto the seat with no problem. With the 3rd row seat folded down, there is lots of room for storage in the back. Also like the automatic hatch and doors.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Mine is a 2007 Toyota Scion XA. It fits a soft crate in the back (it's a hatchback), me and my husband and Maddie, in or out of the crate. Mine is never that clean!

I always wanted a car which I understood was historically designed to hold a farmer, a sheep and a bale of hay. Sadly I don't remember its name. 

It sounded perfect for me. 

Bottom line, I really, really like little cars and the Smart car wasn't available when I needed a new car. But, even though I love them, they might be a bit out of their element if I were to toodle up 101 any distance.


----------



## AmbikaGR

goldenca said:


> Cool. I want to build a platform for my Element, too. Do you have the dimensions?



On my way out the door but will get back to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise

2013 Xterra here  

4 goldens all fit plus crates, training gear, training plans, emergency kit, workout gear, bike helmets etc. The dogs are on the back seat & floor - the area I feel is safest for them. 

Crates, blankies, training & workout bags & equipment, water buckets & supplies, bungees, hand cart, bike helmets & gloves, the bars that clip onto my bikes (seat-post to handlebar post to provide a level point for mounting) to load onto the bike rack, jump bumps etc all fit neatly in the cargo area. This area is neat enough and well contained enough that my food runs where I pick up 100-150 pounds of raw food chubbs can also be loaded without the boxes extending beyond the back seat height wise (a monthly trip). I also store a few gallons of water at all times back here in case it is needed - usually I load fresh water as needed for trip and put on the floor in front of the passenger seat but the back cargo area neatly fits an emergency supply in case I get caught somewhere or forget to load fresh water.

My passenger seat however - not so neat. Here is where planning paperwork, books, Xoom, treats etc are kept. My 'emergency' article bag and everyday training backpack are on the floor in front of the passenger seat. Poop bags go into the change & misc area on console. Sunscreen, bug repellant, biking water bottles and smallish notebooks all fit in the door compartments. CDs, my brush, duck call/whistle & lanyard and a paint roller wing a wing cover fit into the front armrest console. Sun glasses and spare eye glasses go into a special holding bin above the dashboard. Hand wipes, tissues, tissues etc all go into the 2nd glove compartment. 

I have everything I need except good gas mileage


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

We have an 05 Ford Freestyle which I love love love. It's a crossover SUV. Those used to be called 'station wagons'..;-).

They make something else now to take it's place. I love folding down both rows of seats for lots of room in the 'way back'. 

Great car for the people too...roomy, not too high, not too low.


----------



## JayBen

AmbikaGR- I think you may have the ultimate GR mobile. I'm a Honda guy. I've always wondered about the element being able to fit 2 crates. That is really cool how you did it. 

I drive a Acura TSX. It fits my 60lb Golden fine. I'm not sure about 2 Goldens though.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Penny's Mom said:


> We have an 05 Ford Freestyle which I love love love. It's a crossover SUV. Those used to be called 'station wagons'..;-).


I still consider yours a station wagon : To me the so called crossover vehicles... just a sexy marketing term. They do ride a bit higher and easier to get in and out of, may be all wheel drive, but that's it IMO. My friend has a '09 Venza, sure seems station wagon like to me. It is the piece of glass behind the rear door that makes it seem so.

I think maybe that the vast majority of folks nowadays won't rush down to the dealership to by a shiny new "station wagon" :curtain:


----------



## Vhuynh2

GoldenCamper said:


> I still consider yours a station wagon : To me the so called crossover vehicles... just a sexy marketing term. They do ride a bit higher and easier to get in and out of, may be all wheel drive, but that's it IMO. My friend has a '09 Venza, sure seems station wagon like to me. It is the piece of glass behind the rear door that makes it seem so.
> 
> I think maybe that the vast majority of folks nowadays won't rush down to the dealership to by a shiny new "station wagon" :curtain:


I have never been a fan of hatchbacks/station wagons and I still call them station wagons. My BF who does like them argues that they are crossovers, not station wagons. Same thing!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Vhuynh2 said:


> I have never been a fan of hatchbacks/station wagons and I still call them station wagons. My BF who does like them argues that they are crossovers, not station wagons. Same thing!


Hatchbacks do not have the glass behind the rear window. It is a generational thing with the whole whaddya call it, lol.

This is a station wagon like my sister used to drive. Before the whole airbag spaceship looking things on the road now.








.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm in my early 20s so I may not know what a real station wagon is, but I consider this Subaru a station wagon and a hatchback, but I guess they are not the same. I thought all station wagons are hatchbacks, but definitely not all hatchbacks are station wagons, like the Prius, Honda Fit, etc. 









I still think of most Subarus, even the new ones, as station wagons..


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## olliversmom

thorbreafortuna said:


> 2013 Subaru Forester here. Absolutely love it. Thor would fit fine in the back when fully grown but right now he rides in the back sit with a sit belt harness. The 2014 model, already out, has significantly better gas mileage if anyone is considering a purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! I hear they get like 35 miles a gallon!


----------



## fourlakes

I drive a Chrysler Town and Country mini-van which is affectionately known as the "dogmobile". It is just right for me + dogs + lots of stuff. Two 36 inch crates fit in the back. I have it outfitted with Cabela seat covers which are great. Here it is loaded up with puppies.


----------



## olliversmom

I drive a Rav. Love it. Love it. 
Zippy little thing and with back seats folded down I can nicely fit Olliver's travel crate.
Almost 98,000 miles on her and not one problem.


----------



## love never dies

Wow.... I so remembered this is almost the same car (First time I drove.... a classy station wagon... old memories )


----------



## GoldenCamper

love never dies said:


> Wow.... I so remembered this is almost the same car (First time I drove.... a classy station wagon... old memories )


Nothing like floating down the highway with the old bias ply tires in those big old boats. On second thought they probably had radial tires by then, dating myself. Bias ply white walls on a ton or two of lead is a scary thing most will never get to, ahem, enjoy?


----------



## Megora

GoldenCamper said:


> Hatchbacks do not have the glass behind the rear window. It is a generational thing with the whole whaddya call it, lol.
> 
> This is a station wagon like my sister used to drive. Before the whole airbag spaceship looking things on the road now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah - that looks like the "Queen Mary" that my family had back before minivans became "driveable" (they started making them so you could round a curve without feeling like the car was tilting) enough for my parents.  

The Queen Mary was one of those cars that was about 20-30 years old when my parents bought it. She was really rusting and dropping bits and pieces all over from our house and back and forth to my dad's work before he finally retired her... 

The front lights opened and closed. <- I think they were supposed to flip open when you started the car (or turned the lights on? I don't know?) - but towards the end her lights would flip open and closed on their own.


----------



## GoldenCamper

olliversmom said:


> I drive a Rav. Love it. Love it.
> Zippy little thing and with back seats folded down I can nicely fit Olliver's travel crate.
> Almost 98,000 miles on her and not one problem.


Happy that you like it. These days 100,000 miles plus is no problem, the tech has come a long way. I did put over a quarter million miles on my currently deaceasd '86 Chevy van though, rust will get you up here. I miss that beast, that was a luxury mobile.

154.000 on my little Ford.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Megora said:


> Ah - that looks like the "Queen Mary" that my family had back before minivans became "driveable" (they started making them so you could round a curve without feeling like the car was tilting) enough for my parents.


I really need to slow down taking a corner in the '85 Dodge. No front stabilizer bar. It is indeed like a boat. Think my canoe is more stable : 

That thing could pull a house off its foundation though.


----------



## Kylie's Mom

We already had a new SUV, Lexus RX 350, when we got Kylie at the end of May. We have a dog back seat cover and we use a harness connected to the seat belt for Kylie, now 60 mo. We will be driving to CA for Christmas with Kylie, we'll see how that works out. The SUV is the same type vehicle we had with our previous two Golden Rescues. Comort for us and room for two dogs.


----------



## love never dies

How about this Mitsubishi 2014 RVR...

It is compact... but not too low... I like to drive one next year.


----------



## RichardSATX

My Breeze rides in these all the time. Going to the ranch or when my wife goes along hunting with us, we take the 05 SuperDuty. If it's just me and Breeze, we take the 03 Jeep. We don't allow any dogs in our Mustangs though.


----------



## Jamm

The RVR is sexy.. I was very close to getting one last year, but I got a better deal on the Escape.



love never dies said:


> How about this Mitsubishi 2014 RVR...
> 
> It is compact... but not too low... I like to drive one next year.


----------



## Willow52

I drive a 2011 Ford Escape Limited. Not as much cargo room as the 1999 Mercury Mountaineer I had before but plenty of space for Hank. He doesn't ride with me very often.


----------



## Otter

Jamm said:


> What kind of car/truck/SUV do you drive?


BMW M3



Jamm said:


> Do you like it?


Love it. It's my 3rd one.
I'm a BMW fan, not because it says BMW on the badge (put a Honda badge on it, I don't care) but because it is rear wheel drive, has a tight suspension, fits my driving style, and goes like stink. 

Our dogs don't go in my car mostly because it wouldn't be safe for them; we always want them in crates.



Jamm said:


> Would you recommend it to other dog parents?


No.



Jamm said:


> Can crates fit?


No.

My wife has a Forester. It's her second one. We can fit two crated (tightly) in it. Great little vehicle.
I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Otter said:


> BMW M3
> 
> 
> Love it. It's my 3rd one.
> I'm a BMW fan, not because it says BMW on the badge (put a Honda badge on it, I don't care) but because it is rear wheel drive, has a tight suspension, fits my driving style, and goes like stink.



How are BMWs on repairs? We were looking at a 230i until our trusted mechanic said that BMW parts are very expensive and have to be custom ordered...not good for us because we like to keep our cars a long time.

We have a little Scion right now...not ideal with dog travel, but we make due since our Olds was totaled.


----------



## MelMcGarry

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Here's what we really like to drive but it does have it's limitations....
> 
> But when there's no water  I've got a ford expedition with a full time crate large enough for two full sized dogs and all my gear.
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


 Love it! I'd drive around in our boat all of the time too, but you are correct - there are some limitations. Frozen lakes would be one of those. 

For those non-lake times, I drive a Hyundai Santa Fe that holds Tucker's crate and all of our camping stuff!


----------



## Buddy223

My Audi Q5 is great. It has enough space and it drives smoothly. Also the 2012 Acura MDX is also good with much more space


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmrichard2001

[/URL][/IMG]

I just bought this 2013 Chevy Traverse on Monday. Plenty of space in the back for 1 large kennel for our GR and a medium sized for our two Cockers. It rides beautifully and the kids have plenty of space in the middle row.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

A corvette and toyota tundra here. I wouldn't recommend the vette for dog owners however my only child Wyatt fits just fine in the back seat of the tundra.


----------



## Dani&Marlow

We drive a 2013 Jetta named Loretta. No dog crate obviously but Marlow's comfy in the back with a seat cover and belt. Gas mileage is incredible - 450km+ on just over 1/2 a tank.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Just bought a new Dog Taxi and the dog's were the primary reasons for the choice. With 200+ lbs of routinely wet dogs (Golden and Leonberger) More often than not the Weather Tech mat and dog barrier are in place behind the second row of seats.

2013 Dodge Durango









Same mat and barrier in an ad:


----------



## Door

ScottyUSN. I want a Dodge Durango. I want the V8 but probably can't afford it. So which engine did you get?

There are not any oceans in Oklahoma. I got one about 3 miles away.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Door said:


> ScottyUSN. I want a Dodge Durango. I want the V8 but probably can't afford it. So which engine did you get?
> 
> There are not any oceans in Oklahoma. I got one about 3 miles away.


It's the AWD R/T (V-8) package. What I would consider adequate certainly not over powered. I think the motor is conservatively tuned, and I've begun researching tweaking the electronic mapping and air in to improve performance and fuel consumption.

I do cry a bit at the pump and seeing all the dirt and dog hair in a brand new vehicle, but the dogs are why I got it...

I do miss the beach I grew up in South FL. We make due in local lakes and ponds.


----------



## Jennifer1

I have a Mazda 3 5-door. I can fit a crate in the way back if I fold the seats down, but the crate actually fits in the back seat. I just have to slide up the passenger seat to slide the crate in then slide it back to secure the crate.

In the past I've had a Nissan Altima and a Ford Escort. Both cars also fit the crate in the back seat.
When I had Bear & Guinness they both were in seatbelts.
Kenzie is in a crate but Guinness is still in his seatbelt. There is just enough room in the back seat for the crate and Guinness.
I would love a car that would fit 2 crates!


----------



## Jamm

Jennifer1 said:


> I have a Mazda 3 5-door. I can fit a crate in the way back if I fold the seats down, but the crate actually fits in the back seat. I just have to slide up the passenger seat to slide the crate in then slide it back to secure the crate.
> 
> In the past I've had a Nissan Altima and a Ford Escort. Both cars also fit the crate in the back seat.
> When I had Bear & Guinness they both were in seatbelts.
> Kenzie is in a crate but Guinness is still in his seatbelt. There is just enough room in the back seat for the crate and Guinness.
> I would love a car that would fit 2 crates!


I've been looking at the Mazda 3 Sport GT! I want a car with power AND can fit Joeys crate.. that's ideal. Glad to hear someone else is driving it and using it for a crate.


----------



## Jennifer1

I love mine!
I usually just slide the crate in the back seat. It's a tight fit but it does fit. That crate is a plastic sided 22 inches wide. 
A larger crate would fit in the back, but I haven't been able to figure out an easy way to secure the crate back there. Although, once I knew it fit in the back seat I didn't try very hard.


----------



## Jamm

Jennifer1 said:


> I love mine!
> I usually just slide the crate in the back seat. It's a tight fit but it does fit. That crate is a plastic sided 22 inches wide.
> A larger crate would fit in the back, but I haven't been able to figure out an easy way to secure the crate back there. Although, once I knew it fit in the back seat I didn't try very hard.


I might have to go check one out this weekend! If you don't mind, im going to PM you!


----------



## Jennifer1

Please, feel free to PM me


----------



## PrincessDaisy

1983 Jeep Grand Wagoneer Limited. Large crate in the back with all the hunting, fishing, camping gear. Daisy belted in front seat unless grandson is along, then she gets back seat. You just can't beat the 4 wheel drive and ground clearance when getting off the pavement. With 185,000 rough miles, getting a little long in the tooth. Wife refuses to ride in it. But it is a REAL SUV, and offroad hunting vehicle.

Also have 2003 Element AWD for around town. Actually has more utility room than the Jeep, and 3 times the gas mileage. Great around town and wet roads, and a smooth grassy field. Not so great in mud up to the frame. But absolutely 100% reliable with 190,000 miles. Looking for another for when this one hits 250,000 miles, as they don't make them any more. I've had 11 Hondas, 8 went 250,000 miles with no major repairs or any mechanical problems. Just normal maintenance stuff. (Even the 1991 SI that I drove the stuffing out of.) Had 3 totaled by kids or other drivers.

Wife drives Daisy around in a 2006 Volvo S60 sedan, Kargo seat covers from PetSmart and some sort of harness back there. No room for a crate, over 35 mpg on highway, 24 in town. I wish she had bought another Honda.

Daisy does not ride in the 1973 Maverick LDO coupe. Wife doesn't either. Kids may look at it in the garage, but not touch it.


Max


----------



## MikaTallulah

I drive a Chevy Tracker. I thought my next one would be a Ford Escape but I don't like the way the current models look.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

2013 Nissan Sentra (the white one)










Hubby drives the 2012 Mazda3 on the other end.


----------



## amy22

I drive a 2011 Nissan Versa hatchback, white....no crates can fit, but I fold down the seats and my two fit fine in the back for the ride to and from the beach! I had a 2009 Toyota 4runner...loved it, hard for Misty to get in..plus, I have some changes in my life and had to get a car better on gas and more affordable. I'll be driving this one till it won't drive anymore!


----------



## fostermom

I bought a 2013 Toyota Venza back in June and am absolutely in love with it! I drove a 2010 Highlander prior to that and it always was too big to me. A couple of cars before I had driven a Toyota Camry and it was my favorite car. The Venza is my new favorite! I got a 6-cylinder (have always driven a 4 cylinder) and it has leather interior. It drives like a dream and is an extremely comfortable vehicle. My favorite feature? The remote power liftgate. Makes life so much easier when I am dealing with 4 dogs. I can fit all 4 in the back, with the puppy in a crate for now. Here's my car:


----------



## ktkins7

I drive a Ford Mustang convertible, which is not dog friendly. Cannot fit a crate in there. The only way is if its folded up in the trunk. Thankfully when I need to I can borrow my parent's Ford Edge, which has plenty of room for the crate. You do have to put the back seat down to close the back door though. But dogs can also easily fit in the back cargo area or back seat without the crate. I'm planning on getting some sort of SUV in the spring.


----------



## Otter

maggiesmommy said:


> How are BMWs on repairs? We were looking at a 230i until our trusted mechanic said that BMW parts are very expensive and have to be custom ordered...not good for us because we like to keep our cars a long time.
> 
> We have a little Scion right now...not ideal with dog travel, but we make due since our Olds was totaled.


@maggiesmommy

Yes, that is a drawback, but really, what car ISN'T expensive to repair!  :
I'm lucky in that my local mechanic has a small shop and only works on German cars. I've known him a long time and trust him. I've NEVER gone to the stealer, er I mean Dealer, for work. That would become too expensive very quickly...

If you get one with an *M* badge on it, parts/repair costs do go up.

Good luck.


----------



## Amberbark

I drive a 2010 Toyota RAV 4. Plenty of room for people and/or dogs. One large or two medium crates will fit in the back. I like everything about it..no complaints. :wavey: Vicki and Amber


----------



## MercyMom

I drive a 2006 Toyota Corolla.

Picture of car day after I bought it in May 2006.


----------



## Jamm

Thanks for continuing to post everyone! Great thread so far!


----------



## averageJoelene

2013 Mazda CX-5 

Was a little worried about what to expect with a first year model, but she's an AWESOME drive! Both of our big furbabies take up the cargo area perfectly.


----------



## NFexec

2014 BMW X1. That's right - X1, not X3. Greta either sits up or sprawls out in the back seat and there is definitely room for another dog if we had the need. Her crate does fit in the back hatch area with two of the three seat backs placed down. I used to have a BMW 3-series wagon and the crate fit there without placing the seat backs down - larger hatch area.

Doug & Linda


----------



## Titan1

I love my Subaru Outback.. I have enough room for two custom crates in the back and the rest of my dog show stuff..I had just downsized from an Expedition that I loved but could not afford the gas mileage anymore. Love my 30+mpg on the Outback. I have to stick with AWD when living in MN..


----------



## jroth

I drive a 2012 dodge caravan

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

I drive a Mini Cooper very similar to this one. Sammy doesn't go in it though. His car is the land rover


----------



## Guybrush

We just upgraded from a 2003 daiwoo nubira to a 2011 mitsubishi outlander.
Love the drop down tailgate and the room for 2 dogs in the cargo area. Both dogs get harnessed in and attached to the anchor points.
Not the best photo but I haven't taken any since.


----------



## Phillyfisher

We have 2 cars we use for Tucker- a 2003 Toyota Highlander and a 2013 Honda Pilot. Both have a lot of space behind the second row seats. The square back design is great for crates, but we just use a barrier and leash. Love the Pilot, although the rear floor is sloped. Tucker does not mind, however. Love the fact that the Pilot's glass opens independently from the rest of the hatch. Missed that on the Highlander. We started using an Otto step which slides into the hitch to help Tucker get up and in. He won't use it jumping out.


----------



## KathyL

I drive a 2012 Impreza Sport. It's fine, but I preferred my old Outback Impreza Sport which seemed to have more headroom for Harley.


----------



## Pomnaomi

*Love My F-150*

I have 2010 Ford F-150 Lariat extended cab short bed, 2013 Nissan Leaf, and 2004 Jeep Liberty. My daughter just totaled 2003 Toyota Prius which had more than 220,000 miles. My husband loves to drive his Nissan Leaf. I love my F-150 because it is very roomy front and back. I just wished it wasn't a gas-guzzler.


----------



## RobT

I have a BMW 5 series wagon, which is the car I drive most of the time. BMW makes a rear seat cover that's dirt of like a hammock specifically for the 5 series and I have one of this, which Olive loves. We're starting to use one of the K9 seatbelt harnesses whenever Olive goes off island with us (not much traffic on an island with only 2,500 people on it and there are only a couple of roads on the island where the speed limit is higher than 25 mph so I don't worry much when we're home). I also have a Toyota Tundra crew cab. Olive likes that usually when she gets to ride in the back seat of the truck we're going to the dump, where the guys at the toll booth have dog treats for her. She doesn't like that she has a hard time getting up into the back seat of the truck by herself - it's a 4WD and too high for her to jump up. Marci has a Mini Cooper that Olive seems to think is OK - easy to get into and lots of windows.


----------



## Adriel

A 1985 Mercedes-Benz 300TD-T, that I got for her and the Border Collie I was given, may she R.I.P.. Having a sedan didn't work... 

Put in a old foam mattress topper that got damaged in the move and put a moving blanket on top to better deal with the hair. We all love the foam topper!


----------



## DanaRuns

I drive Bad Betty.



















For the dogs, I use The Beast.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I drive a 2013 Nissan Sentra.

Not sure how I'm ever gonna fit 2 dogs and a baby in the back... didn't have a family in mind when I bought it :lol:


----------



## Sam Hill

I could have gotten a cool looking car that I wouldn't feel funny pulling into a parking lot in. But instead I bought a Honda Fit because the back is perfect for bringing a golden retriever with you


----------



## crazy daisy

(yes, this was taken at the dog park in Manassas, VA)


----------



## Articuno

2010 Ford Mondeo in dark blue with gorgeous silver trim  and all the toys! Satnav, heated and cooled seats, bluetooth, voice activated controls, cruise and climate control, auto lights and wipers, following headlights.... I could go on!


----------



## murphy1

2013 Acura MDX,,,,,it's my fourth MDX. Wonderful luxury car with an affordable price tag. Yes it does fit a crate,,no problem.


----------



## laprincessa

an old Cavalier that somehow still manages to make it up my driveway - most of the time!


----------



## wjane

Subaru Legacy Wagon - fourth one since I've had dogs - love them. Unfortunately, I'm ready for my fifth (head gasket issue). I might consider the Forester this time.


----------



## ackmaui

2014 Jeep Wrangler and the babies love it!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaeper

I drive a 2011 Mini Cooper and it's a hassle for my pup!! I wish I had a bigger car


----------



## crazy daisy

Articuno said:


> 2010 Ford Mondeo in dark blue with gorgeous silver trim  and all the toys! Satnav, heated and cooled seats, bluetooth, voice activated controls, cruise and climate control, auto lights and wipers, following headlights.... I could go on!


one of the few cars that the Top Gear hosts all like (Clarkson, Hamster & Captain SLow)


----------

